# Noone Is Interested In This Subject



## fmdog44 (Dec 20, 2021)

Count the number of responses to the list of entries - sad.


----------



## Devi (Dec 20, 2021)

... what was the subject?


----------



## terry123 (Dec 21, 2021)

Devi said:


> ... what was the subject?


Yes, what subject?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 21, 2021)

​


----------



## Judycat (Dec 21, 2021)

Earth Science & Environment.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 21, 2021)

I find this interesting also. Basically we are not very adept at talking about our environment, or the mysteries and science of our world and the complexities thereof. I wonder if younger generations are picking up the torch on this. They seem to be delving into these complexities and communicating their views through social media. We were raised on others telling us what the world was like, so we have a more fixed view of reality, when everyday, new information about these subjects are being discovered and communicated regularly by the younger generations and on a mass scale.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 21, 2021)

There is something else that just came to mind. Agreeing on what is true is easier with a small group of people, and is accomplished quicker than a very large group of people agreeing. It will take a lot loneger now for us to unite on what we think is real. But, we are in the process now of our varying views becoming slowly more like each others.


----------

